# cats and twist ties



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Bella has a fetish for wrapped candy and cough drops. I cannot keep a candy dish unless it is covered. My hubby keeps cough drops on his nightstand. Her favorite target! I find them all over the house!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My cat Princess is always stealing hair scrunchies. I think I have also found her carrying around some twist ties.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

I guess i kinda told on myself that i dont clean under the fridge much huh... 20 twist ties...lol.....


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

My friend's cat loves the plastic round hickey off of milk jugs! He'll whine and scream when he sees one until you give it to him!!!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

mine too...lol.. he will follow me around the kitchen waiting on me to give it to him...


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

My daughter's cats, Midnight and Minty, stay with me whenever she goes away and if I don't shut the silverware drawer *all *the way when I go to bed at night, then I will find all of my twisty ties (which I keep in a little container in the drawer) all over my kitchen floor in the morning. They also will get into the little jar of toothpicks I keep on the back of the stove. Have you ever let your cat play with those giant pom poms that you can buy at the craft stores? Midnight and Minty go nuts over them! My sister-in-law had a couple of cats who's favorite toy was a feather duster.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Yes, they seem to love them; however, they can be very dangerous if ingested. Please be careful with them.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

We have three and they drive me nuts! LOL


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Milk bottle tops and laser pointer light are the only things TC will go after (except for the occasional swipe at Kady's tail)


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Our cat/demon, Leia, takes things off the counter all the time.... I usually find whatever it is on the stairs on my way down in the morning. The other day it was a hand towel, and a couple packages of screws that came with a door latch had put on the day before... :doh: Everymorning it's something else though.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*My cat*

likes rubberbands.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

One of my cats only plays with her toy mice and sounds like she is in heat while playing with them. And of course it is in the middle of the night and it will bring you out of a dead sleep. One cat that plays with all kind of toys and today I found he was trying to play with my sewing tomato that has my needles in it. Never before have I had to worry until today. I dont want needles all over the house and in their little stomachs. And my youngest cat loves the top bottle lids that come on bottle sodas. She will carry them off if they are sitting on the table next to your drink and I find them all over the house. I have even found them in my bed. But non have ever played with the twist ties.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I must be strange. My two cats think they are dogs. They go out with the dogs eat their cat ffod while the dogs are eating, run and play with them but do nothing that cats do.

Hooch


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*I don't think*

they are strange for that reason. They learn from the dogs. My cat seems to want to go out and be closer with the dogs. I don't allow it. There are fox out there!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

My cat loves those plastic rings that come off milk jugs


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Jud said:


> likes rubberbands.


I have to keep rubber bands inside a container with a lid as my cat will eat them.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

My one persian loves to lick plastic bags. I think he's a little wacky in the head. He's the one that layed next to the heating vent and let his tail smolder while we were running around thinking our house was on fire because we smelled something burning......


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

my cats love the milk cap rings. When I had the furniture moved to paint... you would have thought we were at petco.... moose and angel inspected all the 12 bones that we found under the bureau. That and the 2 balls of fur that were the size of an 8 month old golden retriever. Instead of dust bunnies we had golden bunnies......


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> I must be strange. My two cats think they are dogs. They go out with the dogs eat their cat ffod while the dogs are eating, run and play with them but do nothing that cats do.
> 
> Hooch


My Great Pyrenees thinks he is a cat. He cleans his face and head just like a cat would. Lick the paw, wipe the head with the paw, lick the paw.


----------

